# estar, estar-ne, estar-n'hi...



## .Jordi.

Molt bona tarda a tothom! 

Em podeu dir si totes de aquestes frases son igualment correctes i si és així, quina és més freqüenta? Volen dir exactament el mateix?

_Estic d'acord.
N'estic d'acord.
Hi estic d'acord.
N'hi estic d'acord._

Us pregunto perquè veig que la expressió castellana _estar de acuerdo _en té diferents maneres de dir-la a català i no se qui pronom cal utilitzar quan fem servir aquesta expressió (i altres paregudes, com per exemple: _estar fart de_ o _n'estar fart_).


Moltes gracies


----------



## jaume60

Hola,

No n'estic segur ni em miro la gramàtica, parlo pel que crec, d'acord amb l'ús.

Estar-ne quan és un mateix i li correpon personalment el fet que promou el verb.

I així em sembla en totes les altres expressions.

Espero que algú més enterat t'ho sabrà explicar millor.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## tamen

.Jordi. said:


> Molt bona tarda a tothom!
> 
> Em podeu dir si totes de aquestes frases son igualment correctes i si és així, quina és més freqüenta? Volen dir exactament el mateix?
> 
> _Estic d'acord.
> N'estic d'acord.
> Hi estic d'acord.
> N'hi estic d'acord._
> 
> Us pregunto perquè veig que la expressió castellana _estar de acuerdo _en té diferents maneres de dir-la a català i no se qui pronom cal utilitzar quan fem servir aquesta expressió (i altres paregudes, com per exemple: _estar fart de_ o _n'estar fart_).
> 
> 
> Moltes gracies





Ajuda't amb els pronoms!!

Oi que "estàs d'acord AMB algú"? --> HI estàs d'acord.
Oi que estàs (o potser millor, ETS) lluny d'un lloc? --> N'ETS (o n'estàs) lluny.

Ara: ni "ESTAR-NE d'acord" ni tampoc "ESTAR-N'HI".

No sé si he estat prou clar... La voluntat hi era, això sí.


----------



## estelada

Hola
 Només és correcta: Hi estic d'acord. "Estar d'acord" és una construcció verbal que ha de tenir sempre un complement introduït per la preposició "amb" (Estic d'acord amb tu; Estic d'acord amb la idea..., etcètera). 
Quan no diem amb què estem d'acord (perquè està implícit en la conversa), hi afegim el pronom feble "hi" que substitueix totes les construccions preposicionals (tret de les que van introduïdes per "de")que depenen dels verbs.

A: No estem d'acord amb el que has dit
B: Doncs, la resta dels assistents sí que hi estan (d'acord)

N'hi estic d'acord no pot ser perquè el pronom feble en/ne/n'/'n el fem servir per substituir construccions introduïdes per "de"

A: Vols més pastis?
B: No en vull més (de pastís), gràcies

 Espero haver-te ajuda't


----------



## .Jordi.

Moltes gracies a tots! 

Ara ja ho tinc una miqueta mes clar , però he de dir em sorprèn que la forma "n'estic d'acord" sigui incorrecta, ja que el meu professor del català deia que sí que era correcta  .

I per a que tot quedi clar en el meu cap, permeteu-me molestar-vos un xic més : quan fem servir la estructura ESTAR +ADJECTIU, hi afegim un pronom que depèn de si després ve DE o AMB, oi?

Aleshores seria més o menys així?

_N'estic fart de tot això_, però _hi estic fart amb tot això_
_N'estic segur d'això_, però _no hi estic segur amb el que dius _
_N'estic cansat de tants pronoms_, però _hi estic cansat amb tants pronoms_

Com sempre mil gracies 

(estelada - molt benvinguda al foro )


----------



## avellanainphilly

.Jordi. said:


> forma "n'estic d'acord" sigui incorrecta, ja que el meu professor del català deia que sí que era correcta  .)



No, ni és correcta, ni es fa servir...




.Jordi. said:


> quan fem servir la estructura ESTAR +ADJECTIU, hi afegim un pronom que depèn de si després ve DE o AMB, oi?



Sí, exacte, però cada adjectiu va una preposició concreta. En els exemples que poses només pot seguir la preposició 'de'. 

_N'estic fart, de tot això_ 
_hi estic fart, amb tot això _
_N'estic segur, d'això_, _
no hi estic segur, amb el que dius ___
_N'estic cansat, de tants pronoms_, _
hi estic cansat, amb tants pronoms___

(per cert, he posat comes als exemples per indicar que es tracta de dislocacions; si no hi ha dislocació, el pronom feble no hi hauria de ser... 'estic fart de tot això', etc.)

espero que t'ajudi


----------



## .Jordi.

avellanainphilly said:


> No, ni és correcta, ni es fa servir...



Ostres, doncs vaja professor que vaig tenir . Ja se que no és correcta, però la gent si que la fa servir - a Google hi surt +/- 3600 pagines. I vostè de debò mai no la ha sentit?



> Sí, exacte, però cada adjectiu va una preposició concreta. En els exemples que poses només pot seguir la preposició 'de'.


Hmm, aviam, i si inventéssim un context on hi poguéssim utilitzar la preposició  "amb" (com, no ho se, per exemple, _no estic segur amb qui vindrà na Montse_), podríem fer servir "hi"? 




> (per cert, he posat comes als exemples per indicar que es tracta de dislocacions; si no hi ha dislocació, *el pronom feble no hi hauria de ser*... 'estic fart de tot això', etc.)


No hi hauria de ser però seria un error usar-lo? 

Perdoni tantes preguntes, no vull semblar una mosca collonera però tot això de la gramàtica em interessa tant que no puc resistir .

Salutacions!!!


----------



## jaume60

Hola,

Esperava tots aquests aclariments o confusions.

Imagino que al parlar ho faig més correctament.

De totes formes bé o malament al parlar ens entenem oi?

Fa un cert temps algú que treballava a normalització lingüística em deia més o menys:

Arrisca't a parlar català ni que sigui malament.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## avellanainphilly

.Jordi. said:


> Ostres, doncs vaja professor que vaig tenir . Ja se que no és correcta, però la gent si que la fa servir - a Google hi surt +/- 3600 pagines. I vostè de debò mai no la ha sentit?



No em diguis de vostè, que no sóc tan gran! hehehehe
No, no ho he sentit mai i les frases del google em sonen totes molt estranyes..., però potser m'he precipitat i és gramatical en algun dialecte, no ho sé



.Jordi. said:


> Hmm, aviam, i si inventéssim un context on hi poguéssim utilitzar la preposició  "amb" (com, no ho se, per exemple, _no estic segur amb qui vindrà na Montse_), podríem fer servir "hi"?



Aquest és el cas d''estar d'acord', no? 'estar d'acord amb' -> 'hi estic d'acord'. I també, per exemple, 'estic enfadat amb el Pep' es pronominalitza 'hi estic enfadat'. 

L'exemple que poses no serveix perquè l'adjectiu 'segur' va seguit de la preposició 'de', per tant es pronominaltiza amb 'en' ('n'estic segur, d'això').  En el teu exemple, hi apareix 'amb' perquè has fet una oració relativa: 'estic segura que na Montse vindrà amb en Pep' -> 'no estic segura amb qui vindrà na Montse'.



.Jordi. said:


> No hi hauria de ser però seria un error usar-lo?


Sí, perquè els pronoms serveixen per substituir sintagmes, bé perquè els hem omès o perquè els hem dislocat

- Estic d'acord amb la teva proposa
- Hi estic d'acord
- Hi estic d'acord, amb la teva proposta 

(la primera i la tercera tenen entonacions diferents i es fan servir en contextos diferents)




.Jordi. said:


> Perdoni tantes preguntes, no vull semblar una mosca collonera però tot això de la gramàtica em interessa tant que no puc resistir .
> Salutacions!!!



Cap problema! Pregunta tant com vulguis!


----------



## .Jordi.

Moltíssimes gràcies, avellanainphilly! 

M'has ajudat molt i ara ja ho tinc encara més clar , gràcies per les explicacions i per la paciència .


Salutacions,

Jordi






Només em pregunto a mi que hi faríem amb les construccions pleonàstiques on utilitzem tant el pronom com la sintagma (que el pronom normalment hauria de substituir, com dius) per emfatitzar una frase , ja obriré un altre thread, però abans haure de llegir una mica sobre aquest tema.


----------

